# Spiral Bound Journals?



## YoungDieseL (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay okay, I know this probably isn't the right place to put this but I don't know where else it should go.

Where can I find blank, spiral bound or just plain composition type notebooks that I can enter data about my sets, diet and make calculations. I have been looking around for a while and I haven't found anything yet.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 12, 2004)

at a book store?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2004)

i use mead 5 star notebooks.  it's about 5 1/2" x 4" (guessing since I don't have it with me)

cheap and i like that size.

spiral but the pages are perforated in case you want to rip anything out without leaving a paper trail from the spiral.

i get them at stores like target, or drugstores like savon, cvs, walmart.....never had trouble finding them.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2004)

drug store
super market
staples
k-mart
wal-mart
target
corner store


are you kidding me??


----------

